

You're bad at entrepreneurship. Plain and simple. - chehoebunj
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/how-entrepreneurs-learn/

======
bersius
Agree that procedural knowledge is important. But I think the critical
decisions that make a startup a success or failure don't have a specific
procedure as they're unique problems that nobody has every faced before. I
also believe that moving out of the box is the only way to truly take what
you've built and make it much bigger than it is.

~~~
chehoebunj
lets take optimizing a facebook ad for increasing paid traffic.

1\. take 50 images all else equal, put budget against the 50 ads, find top 5

2.take 50 headlines, rotate against top 5 images all else equal. determine
highest performing picture headline combo by CTR.

... rotate in variations of body test, rotate in coloured borders on images...

Now, build an audience of facebook users using demographics, interests, job
titles, pages liked.

This is procedural, and a better starting point that will save you thousands
of dollars in paid traffic.

~~~
bersius
Completely agree, but what about understanding who that customer is,
connecting the right features with the right group of people with the right
marketing. That kind of information has a lot of theory but not a step by step
guide guaranteeing success. I suppose this is more idea decisions and
direction decisions rather than implementation but I think my point still
applies.

------
chicceo
LOVE This! Entrepreneurship is rough.

